# Rent Agreement/Contract



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All,

We're renting out a place in Al Barsha - its the standard 4 checks with a 5% security deposit (cash) and 5% agent commission (also cash). 

In addition, they're asking for an additional 2 month advance check - this they say will be returned if we decide not to extend the lease beyond 12 months.

The lease/rent contract will be for 14 months.

Does this sound like an OK deal?

Also, what sort of papers/documents should I ensure we have in addition to the lease contract?

Thank you all!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jagatr said:


> In addition, they're asking for an additional 2 month advance check - this they say will be returned if we decide not to extend the lease beyond 12 months.


You only need the lease contract. But this cheque is unusual and DO NOT give this cheque. They do not need it if they have already taken a 5% security deposit.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> You only need the lease contract. But this cheque is unusual and DO NOT give this cheque. They do not need it if they have already taken a 5% security deposit.



Thank you rsinner - couple of questions for you. Would you still advise against giving the 5th check if:

1)- The contract does clearly mention a 14 month period. 

2)- And the contract clearly states that the 5th check is returnable in case the tenant does not wish to extend the rent-agreement beyond 12 months.

Thanks


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

Then why not make the contract for only 12 months :S whats the point of it being 14 months


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

S.Bee said:


> Then why not make the contract for only 12 months :S whats the point of it being 14 months


True indeed - thanks for the input - this really helps.


----------



## S.Bee (Mar 13, 2011)

Np just be careful a lot of scams going on here in Dubai


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

No way - refuse to pay the 5th Cheque. 

Deposit should not be paid by cash. Demand it is paid by cheque. Same for commission, it should be paid by cheque only and payable to the Real Estate Company not the agent. He probably wants cash because he either is not a registered Agent or he is not telling his company he has done the deal.

Keep a copy of all the cheques.

Ask to see proof of ownership and passport copy of the Landlord. They must be the same name as is on the Tenancy Agreement/Cheques. If the Real Estate Company name is on the contract/cheques they must show Power of Attourney.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> No way - refuse to pay the 5th Cheque.
> 
> Deposit should not be paid by cash. Demand it is paid by cheque. Same for commission, it should be paid by cheque only and payable to the Real Estate Company not the agent. He probably wants cash because he either is not a registered Agent or he is not telling his company he has done the deal.
> 
> ...


I just realised that you are in Barsha, which is not a freehold area. The building will be owned by a local company and managed by the Real Estate Company so the cheques can go to them. You don't need to see landlord passport or Proof of Ownership. But still refuse to pay cash and the 5th cheque. If they refuse, walk away. There are plenty more buildings in Barsha.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

wandabug said:


> I just realised that you are in Barsha, which is not a freehold area. The building will be owned by a local company and managed by the Real Estate Company so the cheques can go to them. You don't need to see landlord passport or Proof of Ownership. But still refuse to pay cash and the 5th cheque. If they refuse, walk away. There are plenty more buildings in Barsha.


Thanks Wanda


----------

